# Comment écouter la radio sur le net ??!!



## nimbusbeagle (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!

Cela me serait bien pratique de pouvoir écouter la radio avec ma connexion internet. Je me rend donc sur le site de la station qui me fait envie (RTL2 en locurence mais le problème est commun à toutes les radios) et je clique sur "écouter en direct". A cet instant une fenêtre s'ouvre mais il est impossible d'écouter la radio. Il me propose donc de lire avec Windows media player. Je lance ce dernier et rien ne se passe. Pourriez vous m'indiquer un moyen d'écouter la radio avec Mac OS X Tiger...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Juillet 2005)

telecharge windows media player sur telecharger.com.... pour mac bien sur... 

et apres reessaye de lancer le prog


----------



## Apca (26 Juillet 2005)

Voici le lien :

Par ICI 



P.S :  Bienvenu à toi sur le forum


----------



## yoffy (26 Juillet 2005)

nimbusbeagle a dit:
			
		

> ... Pourriez vous m'indiquer un moyen d'écouter la radio avec Mac OS X Tiger ? ..


Oui !... Aller chez RTL2 ,cliquer sur "écoute en direct"......et voila !   

Donc le problême vient sans doute de ton WindowsMediaPlayer ( WMP OSX ) .


----------



## jyd04 (26 Juillet 2005)

sinon, tu utilises carrément CocoaJT. Tu pourras
en plus voir des programmes TV....


----------



## ntx (26 Juillet 2005)

et enfin pour les heureux propriétaires d'une Freebox, la chaîne 33 diffuse les radio les plus connues


----------



## nimbusbeagle (27 Juillet 2005)

Même avec le windows media player 9.0 ça ne marche pas....

Maintenant lorsque je fais "écouter en direct" Safari ouvre un encart et dit, "La page ?rtl2 RADIO LIVE? contient des donnés de type MIME ?application/x-oleobject?. Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché."

Merci pour toutes vos réponses !!! 

Amicalement à tous... Bonne journée


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme suggéré plus haut je vous conseillerai d'utiliser COCOA JT qui permet (après avoir téléchargé Real Player et WMP d'écouter les radios dont RTL et de voir la télé, notamment les journaux télévisés des chaines de tous pays.

A utiliser absolument à mon avis d'autant plus qu'il permet en outre d'enregistrer le programme sans se casser la tête dans les règlages et installations.


----------



## abc74 (8 Décembre 2005)

J'ai la radio , j'ai real, window media, quicktime. Tout marche et puis plus rien coupure.
Parfois cela repart parfois rien.
Comme je suis en réseau mac et pc j'ai essayé la radio sur pc et la pas de coupure.
Pouvez-vous m'aider je tiens à préciser que je ne sais pas quel programme est pris par le mac pour fonctionner
Merci par avance


----------



## frolick10 (9 Décembre 2005)

Il y a aussi les widgets....


----------



## abc74 (9 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour la réponse,
 j'ai mis en place mais j'ai toujours des coupures 3 ou 4 fois puis plus rien


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

Comme écouter la radio sur Internet, cela a trait à Internet, je déplace dans le forum Internet.

Je crois que j'ai bon, là


----------



## frolick10 (11 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> bon..ben..m@radio 2.0 ne marche plus chez moi ..plus moyen d'écouter quoi que ce soit..pas encore au point le plan "radio"à partir de l'ordi..je vais essayer CocoaJT et voir ce que ça donne..faute de grive,on essaye les merles ..


moi non plus la version 2 ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Tête de chien (28 Décembre 2005)

... idem pour moi; Je ne sais pas comment recevoir la radio!??


----------



## sams93 (1 Juin 2007)

voila pour ecouter la radio
http://www.megalive360.info/RadioEnDirect.html


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2007)

sams93 a dit:


> voila pour ecouter la radio
> http://www.megalive360.info/RadioEnDirect.html


merci d"éviter de remonter des fils très anciens  si c'est pour donner ce genre de lien qui sert à rien ou presque


----------



## sams93 (1 Juin 2007)

ca peu toujour servir


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2007)

Ah oui?
et &#224; quoi?
vas- y , explique comment on ecoute une radio sur ce site ( perso)

je suis tr&#232;s curieux et j'adore apprendre


----------



## spleen (1 Juin 2007)

Bah... un petit lien vers son site pour le référencement, c'est pas bien méchant. Le tout, c'est de ne pas en abuser   
Bon évidemment, si on veut écouter la radio, c'est pas gagné


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Bah... un petit lien vers son site pour le référencement, c'est pas bien méchant.


pas méchant , juste nul
( même venant d'un nouveau)


> Le tout, c'est de ne pas en abuser


le tout c'est de ne pas le faire du tout tu veux dire


> Bon évidemment, si on veut écouter la radio, c'est pas gagné


 ben de ce coté là c'est top off topic  

Donc si on additionne... en gros il a tout faux


----------

